# Me and Molly: A Story of Discovery,



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Introduction:

This story is about a horse lover who overcomes the difficulties of losing her beloved horse companion. Then she opens her eyes, and sees Molly, a magnificent horse right in front of her. Together they train and make it to the top...the Fourth Of July Show Spectacular....but what happens there will top off all of the things that have happened so far...the question is, is this in a negative or positive way?

Side note:

Hi! I'm sorry if this story is slow in the beginning- trust me, i have the plot all planned out. It will get better! Stick with me people! Also, my apologies if its sort of a depressing beginning. I really wanted to emphasize the hurdle I had to get over in this situation.

Yes, this is based on a true story. The first couple of chapters are as true as can be! However, as the story lengthens, it gets less and less true! So don't go one telling everyone about this 'amazing and remarkable' story because those parts aren't 100% true. Thanks for reading! I'll add more chapters as time goes on!

TRUE PIECES: (so far)

*Sandy, Molly, and Gus are my real life horses. Sandy did pass away and the events that followed like in chapter one and two are true to the extent of what I remember



Chapter 1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The day Sandy died the sky was gray. Not at all like a misty white gray, that shows even the slightest light. But a deep, pencil-lead gray that prevented any of the sun's golden rays to lick the ground.

Rain droplets fell to the ground lightly and dissolved in to the damp ground, as did my tears. As I walked out to feed the horse I had left, I put a flake of hay in Sandy's stall, thinking somehow she would come out of nowhere and munch casually. I thought by some lucky chance it would have been just a nightmare, and I would wake up. But it was not.

~ Two Weeks Later ~

I slipped on my coat and snow boots and headed outside. _Sigh_. This was going to be hard. I knew it as well as I knew the sun would come up tomorrow, no matter how many winter clouds filled the sky. I unlatched the gate and stepped inside the little pasture. _Crunch crunch crunch_. The soft snow was at least six inches deep. I finally reached my horse, Molly. I wrapped my arms around her fuzzy warm coat. Ever since Sandy had passed, I scarcely had gone outside. Only for a few minutes at a time mostly to feed. I knew Molly needed me now that her best friend was gone, but it just hurt too much.

Molly gave a slight whinny as I filled her bucket full of grain. As I waited for her to finish eating, I kicked around in the snow to distract myself from the thought lingering in my mind. Sandy. Gone. Shortly, I got out a brush and began to groom Molly. I tied her up to the post and got to work. At that moment I felt so at peace with the world. It was silent outside, nothing was moving at all. As if I was in a picture...it almost felt unreal. Soon enough, I realized that I needed to get back on track with my life. After all...Sandy would want that for me.

The weeks following Sandy's passing, memories flooded me. It was the little things I especially remembered. Like when Sandy first saw Molly...and how she sprinted as fast as I had ever seen her go to meet her. At the time I had thought the memories were burdens...trying to make me suffer. But I later realized, it was the memories that kept Sandy forever alive. In my heart...

Chapter 2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

It had been at least a month since Sandy's passing. I was riding Molly. The sun was a vibrant white. Not it's usual gold color. A fluffy white cloud was directly over my head. It was a wispy kind of cloud, as if it had been tugged on and pulled.

I started to lope Molly, and I got the feeling again of everything in the world being flawless. I knew this was obviously not true, but there had been something about this horse that had just made everything seem without any problems.

After I had worked her enough, I untacked her and brushed her out then threw her a flake of hay to munch on. As I walked back to the house, I glanced back. How beautiful. Her mane and tail were blowing in the wind, and her muscular figure was stunning. It was a simple thing. Yet so beautiful.

Chapter 3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weeks and weeks had passed and Molly and I had been riding frequently. We spent time together. No one knew me quite like she did. And the same applied for her. Whenever I rode with friends, and she was snotty, I knew they were thinking rude things about her...but I didn't care. They didn't see her the way I did. Her real light.

Every day I would talk to Molly while I was grooming her. She would doze off, but I still chattered away. I knew she had no idea what I had been talking about, but I knew ever more that she found comfort in what I was saying and knew I was confiding in her. 

Next Chapter, Up Soon!


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

ooo hurry up lol i want to know what happens


----------

